

The Graying of Academia: Will It Reduce Scientific Productivity? (2010) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.crema-research.ch/papers/2014-06.pdf

======
danieltillett
The simple answer is no. The more complex answer is still no. The simple
reason is the grayhairs are already deadwood. The more complex answer is the
funding system has already destroyed science so it really doesn't matter how
old the scientists are.

